# Best emotion?



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

What is the most pleasant emotion to experience?


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

For most pleasant to the senses, it should be excitement. Most pleasant to the soul has to be love or the happiness brought by being close to one(s) you love. In my book, most valueable emotion (as in building one's character) goes to sadness brought by a heartbreak.


----------



## Muskaan (Jan 27, 2016)

*Fulfillment. *


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Happiness followed by contentedness. The latter not to be confused with complacency. Happiness is when I have reached/maintained/surpassed a goal or task that benefits others besides myself and contentedness is when I'm pleased with the result, but I still know there's room for improvement.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Joy


----------



## BlueWings (Jan 27, 2015)

True joy I think


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Success

Successfully won an argument.
Successfully had a date with your crush.
Successfully graduated from university.
Financially successful.

Nothing works without success.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Confidence. Clarity. For me that is. 

Depends on the person.

Personally this is because of my life with schizophrenia. From age 3 I was under a delusion spell where I thought that I was God. Delusions of grandeur. The fate of the world was my responsibility. It was not a way to feel good about myself, in fact I hated having this responsibility. But to me it was reality and I had to "nut up" for the sake of others. It took me a very very long time and a LOT of pain to discover who I am. After understanding reality, I grew afraid of delusions. Delusions lead the wrong way, like a sign on the fork of the road saying "go left" when you should be going right. All because of the pain and suffering one misdirection has put me through. Not to mention the time wasted in our already short lives. And not just mere time, but CHILDHOOD time. The best time there is. 

So when I have clarity and confidence, I know everything is alright and I can savor in the glory of intense sobriety for longer.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I enjoy confusion --> Being ''befuddled'' / perplexed - _confundere_. 

It brings me back to sanity (i.e., reality) with just a 'tad' / nudge of ''anxiety'' (i.e., mental shock / mild excite) - a realization, that there is a ''problem'' - a knot, a bump in the road, it ignites just enough _spark_ to go over it again + utilized my brain-power to unwind the kink into a blissful resolution of _satisfactory catharsis / end result. _


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

True happiness.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Genuine happiness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Bliss.


----------



## McFluff (Feb 17, 2016)

Happiness with minimal amounts of stress.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Pure joy with your friends and/or family.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Happiness. Why would anyone even ask this?


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Prada said:


> Happiness. Why would anyone even ask this?


I don't know. There are different types of happiness.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Prada said:


> Happiness. Why would anyone even ask this?


Should be obvious from the answers; people don't even know the difference between emotions and feelings.

The most pleasant emotion would be joy.

The greatest feeling could be one of several choices.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Inner peace. Feeling harmony with who I am, where I am and who I have in my life.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Being included, being praised (lol)


----------



## Cascadia (Mar 3, 2016)

Love!


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Probably just extreme fun.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't believe any form of happiness is fundamentally more pleasurable than any other (and I have a big problem with the idea that some pleasurable or positive emotions are fundamentally more valuable than others. I cannot tolerate the view that some pleasures are fundamentally inappropriate - not just the psychology that allows them but the emotion itself- or not intrinsically valuable) but it does intuitively seem to me as though certain positive feelings are better than others because, when I have them, I experience them more intensely than I experience other positive feelings. For example, to be honest, I don't think I feel humor very strongly, not compared to a lot of people for whom it is so important. Occasionally I'll find something insanely funny and I can't stop laughing about it but I can go days without that and it's not that important to me. A lot of humor is crude and obnoxious to me, even though I myself feel the need to act like a clown occasionally (ie. stupid faces or dancing in the mirror) but I feel like an idiot when I do, I don't know why I do it. Vengeance (ie. vengeful fantasies) never make me happy, either, it always leaves me unsatisfied, bored, sometimes even guilty, 'dark' and harsh inside and it stops me from feeling certain things like love, passion and sexual pleasure. The best feelings, for me, are the deep, magical/poetic feeling I sometimes have when I listen to beautiful music, look at sunsets or the stars at night, even just being outside at night time etc. (what I called 'passion' earlier), romantic love, affection in general, sexual pleasure (this is tied to the emotional intimacy it involves) and the deep 'spiritual' peace/unity with sentient beings I feel when I watch my attitude closely ( ie. no resentment, no anger or hardness, willing to forgive _any_one for _any_ unthinkable crime no matter what, wishing happiness on everyone without exception etc. I haven't really felt that or passion in a while and restless leg syndrome doesn't help). More than anything I need good stories in my life and I could never be satisfied with just tasty food or being out in nice weather. I'm not sure even actual friends or human interaction in better circumstances could replace the importance of stories and dreams for me.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Peace.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Euphoria is the one I enjoy most. :crazy:


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

In myself: awe/wonder
In others: bewilderment


----------



## evabliss (Mar 10, 2016)

Awe is a good one.
"an overwhelming feeling of reverence, admiration, fear, etc., produced by that which is grand, sublime, extremely powerful, or the like"

I guess it isn't the most pleasurable or fulfilling, but there's just something so great about it.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Serenity , love


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

contentment
self acceptance


----------



## kouanto (Apr 9, 2016)

Love!


----------



## JeffriusCaesar (Apr 8, 2016)

Sometimes Anger just feels so goddamn right


----------



## LaurenStam (Jul 31, 2016)

Contentment and love

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Love passion should be up there for sure


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

sadness is underrated


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Contentment, Fulfillment, Happiness, and Joy come to mind. Also, love.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Euphoria.


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

Being excited.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Happiness.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I would agree with the others who have identified the emotion of euphoria as one of the, if not THE, "best" emotion. It's just an amazing feeling, but I also really love one that I don't think I saw mentioned here by anyone else, and that is relief. I'm talking that really really STRONG emotion of relief you get when something has just fallen into place. I remember when I was at school we had to list the best emotions and I remember putting relief as one of mine too. Can't remember what else I put, possibly excitement cos that's certainly a good one as well <3


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Happiness...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

whatever emotion u have when u have an orgasm


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

Anticipation of something wonderful
Relief


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Anger and agony are better than misery.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Thrill, excitement


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I really can't decide...

True happiness
The thrill of success or achieving one's goals
Feeling completely at peace in a transcendental way
Relief
Etc.


----------

